# First time ever seeing a psychologist/therapist



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

And she was older, approachable and had an english accent so that was cool. She didn't understand what DP was though, or at least she made me explain it as if she hadn't heard of it before. Maybe she just wanted to see what I was thinking about it, who knows. She thinks I've been given a gift and I should learn from it. I told her I'd like to learn from it but while the things I describe _sound_ philosophical, I'm a walking philosophy and it's not fun. It's not enlightening...yet.

But I didn't look at her with contempt, I just laughed to myself at how many times I've read on here of you guys having to explain this disorder to your doctors.

But she was patient and conversational so I'm going to see her again next week. And she referred me to a psychiatrist that she likes but doesn't necessarily recommend medication which I commend her for.

wish me luck?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

luck wished


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I just saw my guy today. He had to remind me at the end that he is putting me under "anxiety disorder + not-???" where ??? is something i forget cause i had bad memory but its a word dealing with it being "unkowwn".

At one point he was talking about me inheriting a perpentence to dissociate and mumbled something that I think had to do with OCD or being obsessive. I've been doing a bit better so I slammed home the god damn Palinopsia stuff and I think thats why he even brought it up. Just keep bringing it up. I'm quite non confrontational, especially after geting DP. But I think its best to just keep bringing it up. I can't really blame doctors if they have some personal thing about not causing any somatic issues. Tell somebody their arm hurts and by golly wow it does! I can see why they shy the fuck away. But to really have to describe it is strange. My doctor acted kind of dumb at first over my talking about Depersonalization. But I humped on it enough that he wrote it down in his report. when he wrote it down he put Depersonalization/Derealization. As far as I know i NEVER mentioned Derealization! So the mofo knows what it is







.

It was hard when he told me my diagnosis once again. A part of me just wanted to speak out and say that at MINIMUM I have Panic Disorder and that its just a diservice to us and everybody to dismiss the chronic bizarre issues i'm having regarless of leveles of anxiety and anti anxiety meds. I'm flying under similar diagnosis to people who are perfectly normal but get some butterflies in their stomachs in social situations. Fuck that.

Anyways good luck to you. Sorry you had to explain it, but i'm glad that you did. It took me a while to really bring it up and lean into it.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

thats really great







my psychologists really nice too and even if sometimes i feel like she doesnt really get everything, shes just great to talk to. I think it'll be really nice for you to have someone like that to talk to. Are you going to be seeing her regularly?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Yeah I just saw my guy today. He had to remind me at the end that he is putting me under "anxiety disorder + not-???" where ??? is something i forget cause i had bad memory but its a word dealing with it being "unkowwn".
> 
> At one point he was talking about me inheriting a perpentence to dissociate and mumbled something that I think had to do with OCD or being obsessive. I've been doing a bit better so I slammed home the god damn Palinopsia stuff and I think thats why he even brought it up. Just keep bringing it up. I'm quite non confrontational, especially after geting DP. But I think its best to just keep bringing it up. I can't really blame doctors if they have some personal thing about not causing any somatic issues. Tell somebody their arm hurts and by golly wow it does! I can see why they shy the fuck away. But to really have to describe it is strange. My doctor acted kind of dumb at first over my talking about Depersonalization. But I humped on it enough that he wrote it down in his report. when he wrote it down he put Depersonalization/Derealization. As far as I know i NEVER mentioned Derealization! So the mofo knows what it is
> 
> ...


lol damn I felt like I needed to take a breath after reading that. It really wasn't bad explaining it to her. I dreaded that look of confusion that i've gotten from so many people ive tried to explain it to but it wasn't there with her. It's interesting your doc knew what it was all along. That's what I'm hoping my therapist believes. But I don't know. I brought the book Feeling Unreal with me to give her an example of some excellent literature on the disorder to prove that it exists. She at least briefly inspected it.

And yea, I guess i'll be seeing her regularly. I hope it helps.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I still can't explain how I feel and whats going on properly after about 6 years of weekly psychotherapy


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's cool. My therapist looked at Feeling Unreal, too, and came up with an approach based on what they talk about in there, which was monitoring the fluctuations in my dp, and what they seem to be based on. It does seem like the more anxiety-provoking situations make the dp, not start, since it's always here, but amp up. That's been helpful.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

dpsince2002 said:


> That's cool. My therapist looked at Feeling Unreal, too, and came up with an approach based on what they talk about in there, which was monitoring the fluctuations in my dp, and what they seem to be based on. It does seem like the more anxiety-provoking situations make the dp, not start, since it's always here, but amp up. That's been helpful.


That's awesome that they took that book into account. I think its great literature on the disorder and it offers so many perspectives on how to view the condition and then other conditions too.


----------

